# Hilfe Zahlenkombinationen



## spliffingsun (23. Nov 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem:
Wir sollen für die Schule etwas programmieren,
dass alle 4 stelligen Zahlenkombinationen von 1-9 ausgibt!
Zb: 1234,2134 etc... sind glaube ich 10.000!
Kann mir wer helfen, habe keine Idee!

Danke , Marcus


----------



## Gast (23. Nov 2008)

Zählen von / bis ...?


----------



## spliffingsun (23. Nov 2008)

Wie zählen?
Soll einfach alle ausgeben, die mit den Zahlen 1-9 möglich sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (23. Nov 2008)

du wirst wohl eine for schleife hinbekommen?


----------



## Guest (23. Nov 2008)

Hallo,
das ist eigg ganz einfach : 


```
for(int i = 1000; i < 10000;i++){

    System.out.println(i);

}
```


----------



## Ark (23. Nov 2008)

Jetzt müssen nur noch all die Zahlen ausgeschlossen werden, die mindestens einmal die Ziffer 0 enthalten 

Ark


----------



## Guest (23. Nov 2008)

Sooo dann auf ein Neues :


```
for (int i = 1000; i < 10000; i++) {

	String zahl = new Integer(i).toString();
	if (!zahl.contains("0")) {

		System.out.println(i);

	}

}
```


----------



## Steven Hachel (24. Nov 2008)

Gehört sowas nicht in den Anfänger Thread?

Ich würde hier zur Lösung des Vorredners nicht zustimmen. 
Zich mal nen String hin und her konvertieren, macht kein Sinn.
Arbeite mit Modulo und fange mit dem Zähler bei 1111 an, dann biste auf der besseren Seite...
Würde es wie folgt lösen auch, wenn es bessere Wege gibt:

```
for ( int i = 1111; i < 10000; i++) {
     if (i % 10 == 0) {
          continue;
     }
     // Ausgabe von i;
}
```


----------



## Marco13 (24. Nov 2008)

Sowas wie 2011 wird dann aber auch ausgegeben - und da steckt die 0 drin (DOCH nichts für den Anfängerthread :wink: )


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Nov 2008)

Ich schätze mal, daß Ark's Zusatzpost eher 'ne Verarsche war...


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Nov 2008)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich schätze mal, daß Ark's Zusatzpost eher 'ne Verarsche war...



Huch  :shock: 

Nein! Ark's Post war ja doch ernstgemeint

(  )


----------



## Marco13 (24. Nov 2008)

Was veranlasst dich zu dieser Annahme?


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Nov 2008)

spliffingsun hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4 stelligen Zahlenkombinationen von *1-9* ausgibt!



Das hatte ich Anfangs überlesen, darum wunderte ich mich.
wieso Ark jetzt auf einmal Nullen ausschließen wollte.


----------



## Steven Hachel (24. Nov 2008)

hehehe.... 2011 ist n guter Tipp. löl


----------



## mahe (24. Nov 2008)

Ich wollte immer schon mal vier for-Schleifen verschachteln :lol: 

```
for(int k = 1; k < 10; ++k)
		for(int l = 1; l < 10; ++l)
		for(int m = 1; m < 10; ++m)
		for(int n = 1; n < 10; ++n)
		System.out.println(k*1000+l*100+m*10+n);
```


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2008)

Und "mit" ohne 4 x fo r ?  huck  :wink:


----------

